# Interesting observations while preparing this year's US return



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

a) My wife passed away in 2021 and for some reason, because we have a non-US address on our return, I am not allowed to efile my return. (Last year I filed a paper return and I think it took 5 months to get my refund...)

b) I'll assume that I am not the only person here with an "International Charles Schwab" account. Well if you also use TurboTax to prepare your return you will not be able to use the 'import' function of your Schwab data into TurboTax. It was an intentional change this year.


----------

